# Moving to Alicante



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola !

My wife (British) and I (American) in our 40s are currently living in Madrid but will be moving to the Alicante region in February. We go back to the UK about every six weeks to work but we want to spend our "free" time in Spain.

We are trying to decide where the best mix of Spanish-expat life is. Right now, we are considering Alicante city and Javea which we have visited a couple of times. Any opinions on where people our age (with free time but not retired) would be best suited ? Our hope is to hire a car when we need one but not to own if possible. 

Thanks for any help.

Brett


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> Hola !
> 
> My wife (British) and I (American) in our 40s are currently living in Madrid but will be moving to the Alicante region in February. We go back to the UK about every six weeks to work but we want to spend our "free" time in Spain.
> 
> ...


well I know where I'd chose


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well it's pretty obvious from the other thread where I wouldn't choose.

To be honest it boils down to what you want. As I said elsewhere I dont like Alicante even having been there many times. I dont like the immediate surroundings. Only my opinion though

Javea has two distinct areas imho. The port end, and the Arenal beach area where there are loads of bars and shops as well. Strike that ... three areas. Theres the old town up on the hill as well. I like it there, although I dont go there that often now.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at Moraira, very pretty! and Calpe also interesting,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Have a look at Moraira, very pretty! and Calpe also interesting,
> 
> Hepa


Moraira isn't exactly buzzing off season though


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Moraira isn't exactly buzzing off season though


Dunno, haven't been there for years. My Father used to live there, I found the whole area very acceptable.

Doesn't buzz here either, we don't seem to have tourist seasons. They trickle in and out the whole year,

Hepa


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for the comments ! We really do like Javea but were concerned that there might not be enough going on, especially during the winter. Does the expat community tend to live in the town or out towards Cabo San Martin area ? 

If we started a weekly card playing get-together (cribbage, pinochle), do you think people might be interested in joining in ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> Thank you for the comments ! We really do like Javea but were concerned that there might not be enough going on, especially during the winter. Does the expat community tend to live in the town or out towards Cabo San Martin area ?
> 
> If we started a weekly card playing get-together (cribbage, pinochle), do you think people might be interested in joining in ?


I should imagine so

there's a very popular bridge club already

us Brits are all over the place in Javea - the port, the Arenal, la Nao & San Antonio - & some in the 'old town' too

& there's always something going on - all year round


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I think that the only real way to decide where you want to live is to explore the areas. Take some time, spend it here, or regualr trips, and explore, meet people, see what you think. There is a certain amount of "expat comminities" all over the costas, certainly within an hour all round alicante, but some are more heavily populated than others.

I struggle to know why anyone would want a huge expat community, sure its nice to talk and make friends with fellow brits but you cant beat mingling with the locals!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think that the only real way to decide where you want to live is to explore the areas. Take some time, spend it here, or regualr trips, and explore, meet people, see what you think. There is a certain amount of "expat comminities" all over the costas, certainly within an hour all round alicante, but some are more heavily populated than others.
> 
> I struggle to know why anyone would want a huge expat community, sure its nice to talk and make friends with fellow brits but you cant beat mingling with the locals!




My daughter lives in land of Alicante and has Spanish and expat friends.. not that many as it is not a big ex pat community however she did say to me... it is easier to phone one of your expat friends and ask them to pick the kids up from school if you are running late. Tonight sees her out with Pepe and Fran for a Chinese meal in the new big buffet Chinese restaurant in Alicante.... I love the names Pepe and Fran... they always put me in mind of a pop duo ... Next Saturday sees her having a girls night in with her expat girlfriends... best of both worlds.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter lives in land of Alicante and has Spanish and expat friends.. not that many as it is not a big ex pat community however she did say to me... it is easier to phone one of your expat friends and ask them to pick the kids up from school if you are running late. Tonight sees her out with Pepe and Fran for a Chinese meal in the new big buffet Chinese restaurant in Alicante.... I love the names Pepe and Fran... they always put me in mind of a pop duo ... Next Saturday sees her having a girls night in with her expat girlfriends... best of both worlds.


that's pretty much how I feel about Javea

the expat (brit) community used to be huge - but it is a bit smaller now than even a year ago

what I especially like is the very international feel here now - the Spanish are in the majority - but there are so many nationalities & we all rub along - apart from one very small area there aren't any 'foreign' (non-spanish) ghettos


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think that the only real way to decide where you want to live is to explore the areas. Take some time, spend it here, or regualr trips, and explore, meet people, see what you think. There is a certain amount of "expat comminities" all over the costas, certainly within an hour all round alicante, but some are more heavily populated than others.
> 
> I struggle to know why anyone would want a huge expat community, sure its nice to talk and make friends with fellow brits but you cant beat mingling with the locals!



I will second that!!!


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

Hope I didn't give the impression that we were only looking for expats, not the case at all... We're looking for the best of both worlds and trying to learn Spanish as quickly as we can. 

Alison already has a grasp of basic Spanish and speaks French fluently. I'm picking it up more slowly but also speak German and some Dutch. Neither of us are afraid of the challenge !


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bristolbrett said:


> Hope I didn't give the impression that we were only looking for expats, not the case at all... We're looking for the best of both worlds and trying to learn Spanish as quickly as we can.
> 
> Alison already has a grasp of basic Spanish and speaks French fluently. I'm picking it up more slowly but also speak German and some Dutch. Neither of us are afraid of the challenge !


You will survive!!

There are quite a few that move to Spain, never learn the language, socialise with others of the same ilk. Mostly they are British, however here there is a colony of Germans, that do the same. I heard the locals calling them "hormigas" ? cos they get into everything,

Hepa


----------

